# Baron FP with upgrade nib...doesn't fit.



## Bubba57 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hoping someone can shed some light on my problem.  I've bought and made several Baron FP but although I usually get the upgrade (#5) nib (F point) I've never tried the upgrade nib until yesterday...and...it doesn't fit.  When fitting the nib to the feed and 'hand pressing' it iinto the feed tube the way I do with the standard nib that comes with the kit, the nib is just WAY to loose.  So loose that I can fit the feed into to sleeve and DROP the nib into the sleeve on top of the feed.  And then it will fall out when turned to the normal writing position.  I dug out 3 other 'upgrade' nibs and they do the same thing.  I also noticed that the upgrade nib will  nestle completely inside the standard...something I would never expect with nibs of the same size.  So...anyone have a clue?  Is it me...am I not doing something I should be?  And...has anyone experienced this problem? (I got the kits and nibs from Exotic Blanks.)  I want to find out if it's my problem before I contact Ed.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## magpens (Feb 23, 2019)

Can't contribute, sorry ... but going along for the ride.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 23, 2019)

I had same issues with some of the Berea kits. Unfortunately, I don't have an answer.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 23, 2019)

I have seen this happening for the last half year or so.


We have no control over Berea or any of the other manufacturers, unfortunately.  I BELIEVE their manufacturer has changed the nib and feed they are using, although I have received no notification about such a change.


So, no it is NOT you.  And, at present I have no good solution.  You CAN adapt the nib to fit, but I don't know what that would do to ink flow.  



We are working on a combination of nib and feed and pen kit that will accommodate upgrades, but we are not yet prepared to announce a solution.  Stay tuned (we hope)!!


----------



## Bubba57 (Feb 23, 2019)

ed4copies said:


> I have seen this happening for the last half year or so.
> 
> 
> We have no control over Berea or any of the other manufacturers, unfortunately.  I BELIEVE their manufacturer has changed the nib and feed they are using, although I have received no notification about such a change.
> ...




Thanks, Ed.  Glad it's not me but as these are MY pens really want to find some F nibs.  I understand it's not your doing but, really...should I (and other customers) maybe not be 'encouraged' to buy the 'upgrade' nib?
In any case...always have gotten great service from you and Dawn (and M&Ms) so keep up the good work.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 23, 2019)

I had the same issue with my PSI mag graduate supreme. I brought it to the Atlanta pen show. Several FP experts were stumped. I love the pen, just don't like the nib. I am stuck with that nib.


----------

